# 3/4" tip too big?



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Another thing I would like to know, please--did a search of threads and saw how everyone's favourite disbud iron tip size for NDs was 1/2"--is a 3/4" tip altogether too big for an ND kid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, I will source a 1/2" one.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry to raise this again, but I am confused. I was looking on Caprine Supply's site. 
Under Rhinehart x50, it says _"For disbudding kid goats, we attach our specially-designed Caprine 3/4" diameter tip. Dehorner can by used on Pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf kids if you wait until there is [sic] sufficient horn buds."_ If this 3/4" tip that they speak of is okay for ND kids, is it a function of being "specially designed"?
I have the Rhinehart x30 whose 3/4" tip with 1/2" hollow is apparently not replaceable. Might be able to have a friend customize it with a permanent 1/2" tip, if the current design is absolutely no good for ND purposes.
Further clarification would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

3/4 inch is too big unless you wait until their horns are actually small horns, and not just buds. 
With the x30 the tips are not changeable, the x50 has changeable tips though.

I use a 1/2 inch. And I have both a x50 and an x30, and as far as I know, they do not make the x30 with a tip bigger than a 1/2 inch, so yours should be fine.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Aha, good to know about the already-erupted horns requirement. Thanks. I think I'll see if a 1/2" hollow tip can be welded on or otherwise permanently attached.

For the record, the nameplate confirms that it is an X30, and I measured the tip, and it is indeed 3/4". So unless someone changed the built-in stand (where the nameplate is) with that of an X50, the X30 is indeed 3/4".


----------

